# Mr Leslie Mills, Grimsby College of Technology, Marine Radio Dept



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Former students will be saddened to hear that Mr Mills (Pico) died on 27th June in Louth, Lincs, on 27th June '22, aged 97. The last man standing I believe. Mr Mills was a D Day veteran (Royal Navy) and served as a Radio Officer with (I think) Brocklebanks, followed by many years at Grimsby Tech.

John T


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Very sad news.
One of the "old school".

Condolences to his family and friends.

RIP


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

R I P Pico


----------



## John.Whitton (Jan 8, 2021)

trotterdotpom said:


> Former students will be saddened to hear that Mr Mills (Pico) died on 27th June in Louth, Lincs, on 27th June '22, aged 97. The last man standing I believe. Mr Mills was a D Day veteran (Royal Navy) and served as a Radio Officer with (I think) Brocklebanks, followed by many years at Grimsby Tech.
> 
> John T


Sad news. Remember Pico well from 1962-65 when I attended Grimsby. Condolences to his family


----------



## jimsansbury (Apr 10, 2012)

Sad news. I will always remember Pico telling me to send "marse" with my other foot.
Jim Sansbury 1962-65


----------



## Chris Rayfield (Oct 5, 2011)

jimsansbury said:


> Sad news. I will always remember Pico telling me to send "marse" with my other foot.
> Jim Sansbury 1962-65


Dear Jim,
I read your post about Pico Mills. I am in touch with a few old Grimsby hands from our year. Chris Gostick in Harwich, (he says he hears from you occasionally) Steve Hogg in the East Riding, Bob Shaw and Stuart Robertson both in New Zealand and Allan Norton. Am also in contact with Martyn Cowell and Jan Whitton who were a year ahead of us. My wife and I are having lunch with Jan and his wife today. Understand from Chris G. that you are up in Aberdeenshire somewhere. Hope that you are well and keeping free of Covid. 
Regards, 

Chris Rayfield


----------



## jimsansbury (Apr 10, 2012)

Chris Rayfield said:


> Dear Jim,
> I read your post about Pico Mills. I am in touch with a few old Grimsby hands from our year. Chris Gostick in Harwich, (he says he hears from you occasionally) Steve Hogg in the East Riding, Bob Shaw and Stuart Robertson both in New Zealand and Allan Norton. Am also in contact with Martyn Cowell and Jan Whitton who were a year ahead of us. My wife and I are having lunch with Jan and his wife today. Understand from Chris G. that you are up in Aberdeenshire somewhere. Hope that you are well and keeping free of Covid.
> Regards,
> 
> Chris Rayfield


Hello Chris!
Good to hear from you! 
It was sad to hear of Pico's passing. To be honest I was amazed that he was still around. 
He had a good innings. 
I can still see Bill Lusher doing his imitation of Pico, he had him down to a tee, much to our amusement.
As I couldnt send Morse fast enough I went on to join Decca Surveys and toured the world that way, including time in Antarctica.
After many years with Decca I returned to UK and joined Shell and spent the rest of my working days with Shell on Brent Spar and Brent Alpha working in the control room. 
Hence my presence here in Aberdeenshire, just down the road from Balmoral.
I dont know if you remember Martin Kelly from our intake at Grimsby. He was at sea for a while and the joined Decca and I had the privilege to work with him in several exotic locations round the world. Sadly he passed away a couple of years ago which came as a great shock to me. He had a wee presence on Youtube, 



 youll likely recognise him, and a couple of shots of me too.
Thanks for the wee resume of names, I also remember Bill Lusher, Bill Spray and Adrian Lungenmuss.
I dont suppose you have any photographs from those days do you?
Good to hear from you Chris,
All the best to you and yours
Jim Sansbury
[email protected]


----------

